# I finally turned a pen



## Barb (Jul 19, 2018)

Since joining this forum, I've bought a lot of wood but never posted anything done with it because I didn't have a workshop set up. After buying a steal of a deal on pen blanks from @FranklinWorkshops , I had to get a lathe and this is my second turned pen. The first one is not worth showing but I learned a lot of what not to do from that first try. Anyway, it's not fancy but I like how it turned out. And I believe this is cocobolo :)

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 19, 2018)

You learned well - very nice pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2018)

Good looking pen Barb, be proud of that! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 19, 2018)

Really nice wood and pen! Can't believe you are a beginner! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 19, 2018)

Very nice Barb. It looks better than the first few I've made when I started ....
What did you use as a finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 19, 2018)

I love the look of my wood after you did your magic. That is a great looking pen. Definitely cocobolo. Now if you can catch some salmon we can do another trade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 19, 2018)

Larry, make sure she smokes that salmon before you trade!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 19, 2018)

@Barb knows all about smoking. We had a long PM about what she does and it's a secret we are not going to discuss. Needless to say, she can end up with a lot of my wood in trade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Jul 19, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Very nice Barb. It looks better than the first few I've made when I started ....
> What did you use as a finish?


I used a friction polish that came with the beginner pen kit that I bought but I didn't do it right. So I sanded it all off and used butcher block oil that I use on my cutting board. I have some thin ca glue on the way to hopefully create a more durable finish on future pens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Jul 19, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I love the look of my wood after you did your magic. That is a great looking pen. Definitely cocobolo. Now if you can catch some salmon we can do another trade.


I would love to be able to trade some salmon but fishing this year was at an all time low. So low that personal sport fishing was shut down for many areas all over the state. I did get to go fishing in a subsistence area and caught 4 kings and 4 reds but that's not near enough to be able to trade.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 19, 2018)

I have yet to catch a big king - someday!


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 19, 2018)

Barb said:


> I would love to be able to trade some salmon but fishing this year was at an all time low. So low that personal sport fishing was shut down for many areas all over the state. I did get to go fishing in a subsistence area and caught 4 kings and 4 reds but that's not near enough to be able to trade.


Was all 5 salmon down? all over Alaska or just some places? Was sorta planning a trip next year to take my Dad.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 19, 2018)

Barb said:


> I would love to be able to trade some salmon but fishing this year was at an all time low. So low that personal sport fishing was shut down for many areas all over the state. I did get to go fishing in a subsistence area and caught 4 kings and 4 reds but that's not near enough to be able to trade.


Maybe next year!! At least you caught a few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Jul 19, 2018)

Mike Hill said:


> Was all 5 salmon down? all over Alaska or just some places? Was sorta planning a trip next year to take my Dad.


Fishing for kings was shut down all over but the other salmon weren't. Numbers were down big time but fish and game said they might open it up again before the summer is done if the numbers continue to rise. I can't say how next year will be but I don't think any number would be bad enough for me to call off a trip. :)


----------



## Barb (Jul 19, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Maybe next year!! At least you caught a few.


Yes and I was very thankful for the few I got. :)


----------



## Barb (Jul 19, 2018)

Mike Hill said:


> I have yet to catch a big king - someday!


I'm sure some day you will. :)


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 19, 2018)

Nice job Barb!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 20, 2018)

Looks  great.
Nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## andy close (Jul 20, 2018)

Nice looking pen, Barb. 
I made several Cocobolo pens forChristmas presents. Beautiful wood & interesting, spicy fragrance.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jul 20, 2018)

andy close said:


> Nice looking pen, Barb.
> I made several Cocobolo pens forChristmas presents. Beautiful wood & interesting, spicy fragrance.


Thank you and yes it did have a nice fragrance even through the mask. I love the way that wood looks. I'm looking forward to turning all sorts of wood to see what I can find. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Jul 20, 2018)

Now you will suffer from the I can't stop turning pens affliction. But seriously, well done. Pens pens pens, yippiee

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Great looking pen Barb!! Pens get easier the more you turn. CA on the other hand, will make you cuss, and sand, a lot, until you figure it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 20, 2018)

Great looking pen .. I think you have the hang of it ..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jul 21, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Great looking pen Barb!! Pens get easier the more you turn. CA on the other hand, will make you cuss, and sand, a lot, until you figure it.


Thank you and good to know lol


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 21, 2018)

Oh yes... You can ask for answers on how to apply CA, and 25 people will give you 33 different answers, and ALL of them work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

